# Bug



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Mudbug


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Slugbug


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

buggy


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

June Bug


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

bug-eyed


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Lady bug


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Bugaboo


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bugle.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Bugs Bunny -8/-


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Bug boy


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Bug out.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wooly Bugger


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sow Bug


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Bah HumBUG!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Stinkbug
shutterbug


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Doodlebug


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Spittle Bug



I don't think we have spittle bugs around here.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Potato Bug.

At least that's what we called them when I was younger.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Volkswagon bug


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

VW Bug


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love Bug


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Punch Bug


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bug-eaters. The original nickname for the University of Nebraska.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Buggin' out.

Some sort of street talk.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Litterbug


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Tumblebugs


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

bug-b-gone


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This bugs me.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gold bug


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Goofy is BUGGING out of here:bolt:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bug Lake, Rich County Utah


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:spider:

Smiley bug.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Snug as a bug?
I'm not sure I know how to play this game....


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh come on mavis, its easy. That "as a bug" thing is pretty good, but the first rule in playing this game is reading all the other pointless posts to make sure yours is original. That one was taken on page 2 or somewhere i believe.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Bug*atti Veyron


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bugazzi 1972 Custom Coupe


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Bax*'s* Bug. It's crawling around on his screen!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like cars.....

2001 Bugway Way


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bugle


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I may be mistaken with the snug as a bug thing, mavis. I looked thru the previous pages and couldn't find it. It might be original!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> I may be mistaken with the snug as a bug thing, mavis. I looked thru the previous pages and couldn't find it. It might be original!


I will give Mavis points for playing >>O


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

bUGLY DUCKlING....ok i admit that is the lamest thing I've ever heard:-?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Abu Garcia? Does that count?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Abu Garcia? Does that count?


Not even close.:roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Not even close.:roll:


Okay, lets strike that one from the record


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Buggered threads


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Greenbug :frog:


----------

